# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Եթե իմանայիք, որ ձեզ մնացել է մեկ օր ապրելու

## Cassiopeia

Քիչ չեն այնպիսի իրավիճակները, երբ մարդուն հայտնի է դառնում իր մահվան օրը…
Իսկ եթե նման իրավիճակում հայտնվեիք դուք, ապա ինչպե՞ս կվարվեք… ինչպե՞ս կապրեք ձեր կյանքի վերջին պահերը…

----------


## tikmar

Անկեղծ ասած չէի ուզենա այդպիսի բաներ պատկերացնել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում  ա թե ինչպես կանցկացնեի, դա կախված ա թե ինչ վիճակում կլինես :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

Կեթաի միքանիհոքի կպաչեի հավեսով, հետո ում որ պաչել էի, դրանցից միքանիսին էլի կպաչեի
հետո են վերջնել կեթաի միհատ բարձր տեղից ինձ կքցեի, որ համել զգաի ազատ անկման կայֆը, դաժե առանց պառաշուտի. սենցթենենց սատկելու եի…  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Կժպտայի մահին,որ լացելով էն աշխարհ չգնայի :LOL:  ամեն դեպքում…ճանապարհից առաջ :Smile:  
Կսիրեի շատ…կամ ավելի շատ ցույց կտայի,որ սիրում  եմ…
Կլինեի առավել քան երբևէ ինձ նման…
Մահից ընդհանրապես չէի խոսի…
Կփորձեի ապրել…
Կուտեի մամայիս  պատրաստած ամենահամեղ բաները, նույնիսկ այն, ինչ ասենք թե չի կարելի… :Tongue:  
Կաղոթեի շատ…
Չէի երազի ոչ մի վայրկյան…
Կնեռվայնանայի շուրջս հավաքված տխուր դեմքերից ու ծեծելով կստիպեի  ժպտալ… :Angry2:  կծիծաղացնեի էլի…
Կգրեի, թե այսքանից հետո ժամանակ մնար…
Հա , ու կխնդրեի խախտել ավանդույթը և ինձ կարմիր շորերով ու կոշիկներով թաղել…և վերջում անպայման բանբասչիների համար նշել, որ դա իմ վերջին ցանկություննէր :Smile: 
Իսկ այ էն ինչը մտքովս էլ չի անցնում…չգիտեմ,թե ինչն է…

----------

Գաղթական (30.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարդացե՞լ եք Գրիգոր Զոհրաբի "Երջանիկ Մահը" ստեղծագործությունը…

----------

Ohanyan (05.04.2011)

----------


## electrical_storm

Մի' մտածեք մահվան մասին. նա ձեր մասին մտածում է:

----------


## Ծով

> Մի' մտածեք մահվան մասին. նա ձեր մասին մտածում է:


Հենց հիմա դու էլ մտածեցիր… :Tongue:

----------


## electrical_storm

Ձեր խաթեր մի անգամ ես մտածեցի, որ դուք էլ չմտածեք:

----------


## emo

Տեսել եք _«Եթե իմանայի»_ ֆիլմը ? այդպիսի իրավիճակ է նկարագրում:

----------


## Չամուռ

մենակ ետ ֆիլմը չի <<չակատագրական կրակոց>> ֆիլմում նույպես ես թեմանա շոշաձվում շատ լավ ֆիլմա Քրիս Ռի-նա խաղում խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շատ լավա նայվում 
չեմ պատմի նայեք :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

Իրականում շատ ավելի նախընտրելի է,որ չիամանս,որ քեզ հաշված օրեր են մնացել,քանի որ այնուամենայնիվ,ինչ էլ որ անելու լինես այդ մի քանի օրում,միշտ գլխումդ այն միտքն է լինելու,որ դու շատով մահանալու ես :Sad:  Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում այնպես է ստացվել,որ դու գիտես հաշված օրերի մասին,ապա …ես իմ օրինակով ասեմ,որ հաստատ այդ մի քանի օրն անընդհատ կանցկացնեի իմ ընտանիքի անդամների ու սիրածս էակի հետ :Love:  անվերջ կասեի,որ իրենց շատ եմ սիրում,կուզենայի վերջին օրերիս ընթացքում իրենց երջանիկ տեսնեի :Xeloq:  Երևի այսքանը,բայց իհարկե սա ընդամենը ենթադրության հիման վրա է կառուցված,իսկ իրականում եթե հայտնվես նման վիճակում,միգուցե ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ դասավորվի :Think:

----------


## Ծով

Եթե իմանյի՞…
չեմ տեսել։
Բայց կա Եթե միայն…
շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Մանե

Կսպասեի այդ մի քանի օրը,հետո կմեռնեի. :Sad:  Բայց մինչ այդ կփորձեի ամեն կերպ երջանկացնել ինձ համար հարազատ մարդկանց :Sad:

----------


## Goga

Նախ կնախընտրեի չիմանալ դրա մասին, մեկ է ինչ էլ անելու լինեմ, այդ մի քանի օրը վախ եմ ապրելու, որ մնաց 2 օր, մնաց մեկ օր, ու հնարավոր է, որ ավելի պակասեն այդ օրերը վախից :LOL:

----------

Zhor(ARM) (28.07.2012)

----------


## ihusik

> Կեթայի մի քանի հոգու կպաչեի հավեսով, հետո ում որ պաչել էի, դրանցից մի քանիսին էլի կպաչեի, հետո են վերջն էլ կեթայի միհատ բարձր տեղից ինձ կքցեի, որ համել զգաի ազատ անկման կայֆը, դաժե առանց պառաշուտի. սենց թե նենց սատկելու եի…


Չնայած ես այդպես չէի վարվի, քանի որ գիտեմ հոգու համար իր բնական մահով մահանալու ու ինքնասպան լինելու տարբերությունը, բայց դե շատ հավես ես նկարագրել է Մեսրոպ :LOL:  Ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ այդ հարցում մի Իմաստուն խոսքի տված խորհրդին հետևել. *<<Տուն կառուցելուց այնպես կառուցի՝ ասես հավերժ պետք է այստեղ ապրես, բայց կյանքիդ ամեն օրն այնպես ապրի՝ ասես վաղը վերջին օրդ է քո>>:* (բնականաբար սա միայն տուն կառուցելուն չի վերաբերում, այլ ցանկացած գործ կատարելուն ու ինչ սրտանց ուզում ենք այսօր կատարենք ու չթողնենք հետոի): 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես չեմ հավատում, որ մահ կա. կյանքը չի կարող մահանա... Մենք բոլորս էլ հյուր ենք այս կյանքում, այսինքն մեկ այլ տեղից ժամանակավորապես եկել ենք այստեղ ու որոշ ժամանակ էլ անց գնալու ենք այստեղից մեր տունը: Ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ մահ չկա ու ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ ու իմաստուն է ստեղծված ողջ Տիեզերքը: Իսկ թե ո՞վ ենք մենք, որտեղի՞ց ենք գալիս և ու՞ր ենք գնում՝ կհասկանանք միայն ինքներս մեզ ճանաչելուց հետո :Smile:   տես ստորագրությունս :Wink:

----------


## Armeno

Այսպես թե այնպես կյանքը տեվում է մեկ  օր,չնայած,որ երբ երիտասարդ ես լինում,թվում է`դեռ երկար ես ապրելու,սակայն,երբ մոտենում ես  մահին,զգում ես, որ ոչինչ չես հասցրել անել: :Lazy:

----------


## Kita

ինձ շատ անգամ այքան է գրավել, այն միտքը... թե մահվանից հետո... պահը և ամենը կախված այդ վերջւն վայրաների հետ, որ կվայլեի նոր զգացմունքները...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անձամբ ես կաշխատեմ ապրել այնպես, որ ոչ ես և ոչ էլ կողքիններս չզգան, որ դա իմ վերջն է… Կփորձեմ ավարտին հասցնել գործերս, որ իմ հետևից միայն լավը մնա, չեմ ցանկանա, որ իմ վատը հիշեն…

----------

Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Կեթամ դասախոսներիս վրա մի լավ կայֆավատ կըլնեմ:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010), Արամ (19.08.2010)

----------


## ihusik

> ինձ շատ անգամ այնքան է գրավել, այն միտքը... թե մահվանից հետո... պահը և ամենը կախված այդ վերջին վայրկյանների հետ, որ կվայլեի նոր զգացմունքները...


Իրոք հրաշալի պահ է :Smile:  (բայց միայն ոչ ինքնասպանների համար), երբ մարդ ազատվում է իրեն կապող ու սահմանափակող կոպիտ ու ծանր  նյութական մարմնից ու դուրս գալիս քավարանից՝ ուր հատուցում էր նա իր կատարածի համար, ու գնում, երկար կամ կարճ հյուր լինելուց հետո, իրեն հոգուն հարազատ տունը...  :Wink:  
*Մարդը՝ Հավերժության մի մասնիկն է:*

*Հովհաննես Թումանյան*
Ո՞ր աշխարհքում ունեմ շատ բան, միտք եմ անում՝ է՞ս, թե էն.
Մեջտեղ կանգնած՝ միտք եմ անում, չեմ իմանում. է՞ս, թե էն.
Աստված ինքն էլ, տարակուսած, չի հասկանում ինչ անի.
Տանի՜, թողնի՜. - ո՞րն է բարին, ո՞ր սահմանում, է՞ս, թե էն:
***
Հե՜յ ագահ մարդ, հե՜յ անգոհ մարդ, միտքըդ երկար, կյանքըդ կարճ,
Քանի՜ քանիսն անցան քեզ պես, քեզնից առաջ, քո առաջ.
Ի՜նչ են տարել նըրանք կյանքից, թե ինչ տանես դու քեզ հետ.
Խաղաղ անցիր, ուրախ անցիր երկու օրվան էս ճամփեդ:

----------


## Kita

> Իրոք հրաշալի պահ է (բայց միայն ոչ ինքնասպանների համար), երբ մարդ ազատվում է իրեն կապող ու սահմանափակող կոպիտ ու ծանր  նյութական մարմնից ու դուրս գալիս քավարանից՝ ուր հատուցում էր նա իր կատարածի համար, ու գնում, երկար կամ կարճ հյուր լինելուց հետո, իրեն հոգուն հարազատ տունը...  
> *Մարդը՝ Հավերժության մի մասնիկն է:*


լիովին համամիտ եմ :Smile:  
բայց մի բան հաստատ...եթե կաողանայի, ոչ-ոքի չէի ասի այդ մասին, որպեսզի չխղճային և ես ավելի լիովին կարողանայի վայելել... :Smile:   ատում եմ, երբ խղճում են :Angry2:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մեծ մեծ խոսում եք ժող ջան, իսկ եթե աստված չանի իրականում իմանանաք որ ձեր կյանքին մնացել է 2 օր, չեմ կարծում որ կվայելեիք նոր զգացողություններ կամ նենց կանեիք որ հարազատները երջանիկ լինեին, տենց պահին ինձ թվումա մարդկանց 99% կմտածեր ինչ անի այլ կմտածեին ոնց են ապրել, կամ անդհանրապես չէին մտածի դեպրեսիաի մեջ կնգնեին ւ տենց:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամենակարևորն ինձ համար այս հարցում՝ լինել գիտակից մահվան պահին և դրանից առաջ: Նաև շատ եմ կարևորում ճիշտ ժամանակին մեռնելը: Նկատի չունեմ տարիքը կամ առողջական վիճակը: Չէ: Թեկուզ հենց վաղը, բայց զգամ, որ դա հենց ճիշտ պահն էր մեռնելու համար:

Հուսով եմ, որ անկողնային հիվանդ չեմ լինի մահվանից առաջ :Wink:  :

Եթե իմանամ, որ հաշված օրեր են ինձ մնացել, կարծում եմ, որ կհեռանամ մարդկանցից: Համենայն դեպս ինձ ճանաչող մարդկանցից:
Ինձ ազատություն կտայի… Հիմա էլ ինձ քիչ ցանկություններում եմ զսպում, բայց այդ ժամանակ առավել խենթ ու ազատ կլինեի… Գուցե անեի այնպիսի բաներ, որ սովորական դեպքերում ինձ համար անընդունելի ու սխալ են… Չգիտեմ… Կթռչկոտեի փողոցներում ու կերգեի, կգոռայի կոկորդովս մեկ, թոքերիս ամբողջ հզորությամբ… Կգնայի բնության գիրկ: Անպայման: Կանեի այն, ինչ մտքովս անցնում է, որքան էլ անիմաստ ու խենթ չլիներ այդ միտքը… Ազատ անկումն էլ վատ գաղափար չէր, բայց դժվար թե ես այն իրագործեի. ախր դա որոշ ժամանակով կկրճատեր առանց այդ էլ կարճ կյանքս…

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կանեի: Բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ շատ բան նրանից, ինչ կանեի, չեմ անի առանց այդ «հաշված օրեր» նախապայմանի, քանի որ դա իմ հետագա կյանքը կարող է ավելի անիմաստ ու անտանելի դարձնել: /*Խոսքս վերը նիշյալ օրինակներին չի վերաբերում, դրանք թեթև բաներ են:*/

Ուզում եմ մեռնելիս երջանիկ լինել:

----------

Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## Cleopatra

> Մեծ մեծ խոսում եք ժող ջան, իսկ եթե աստված չանի իրականում իմանանաք որ ձեր կյանքին մնացել է 2 օր, չեմ կարծում որ կվայելեիք նոր զգացողություններ կամ նենց կանեիք որ հարազատները երջանիկ լինեին, տենց պահին ինձ թվումա մարդկանց 99% կմտածեր ինչ անի այլ կմտածեին ոնց են ապրել, կամ անդհանրապես չէին մտածի դեպրեսիաի մեջ կնգնեին ւ տենց:


Ճիշտ ես ասում :Cray:

----------


## ihusik

> ...բայց մի բան հաստատ...եթե կաողանայի, ոչ-ոքի չէի ասի այդ մասին, որպեսզի չխղճային և ես ավելի լիովին կարողանայի վայելել...  ատում եմ, երբ խղճում են


Լիովին կիսում եմ քո մտքերը :Smile:  ճիշտ էլ ասել ես, *եթե կաողանայի, ոչ-ոքի չէի ասի այդ մասին, որպեսզի չխղճային և ես ավելի լիովին կարողանայի վայելել...* ՈՒ սա ինչպես գրել են, մեծ մեծ խոսել չի, այլ գիտակցական մոտեցում: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որ ձեր շրջապատն իմացավ ու սկսեց ձեզ խղճալ ու առանց այն էլ այդ մնացած կարճ ժամանակը այդ պատճառով էլ ավելի վատ տանեք, այդպես լավ կլինի՞...  :Think:  

Լիովին կիսում եմ քո կարծիքը Kita :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

> ...ատում եմ, երբ խղճում են


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, և ինքս էլ  փորձում եմ չխղճալ....
Չգիտեմ, թե ով կասեր ինձ, որ մնացել է մի քանի օր, բայց իմանալուց հետո կհավաքեի իրերս ու կգնայի հեռու-հեռու, կանեի էն, ինչ ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել մինչ այդ, կվայելեի ամեն մի վայրկյանը, շատ կուզեի լինել սիրած էակի հետ :Love:  , բայց չէի տխրեցնի նրան, իմ մահվան մասին կիմանաին ոչ ինձնից:
Քանի որ շատ եմ վախենում բարձրությունից, կգցվեի վերջին օրը ամենաբարձր տեղից, ու կմեռնեի վախից, մինչև գետնին հասնլը...

----------


## Second Chance

Հետաքրքիր  է  թե  ամեն  մարդ  ինչպես  է  գնահատում  իր  կյանքի  րոպեները,  ինչն  է  նա  կարևորում  այդ  րոպեների  մեջ… կարծում  եմ  մենք  շատ  բաներով  ենք  անիմաստ  զբաղվում ... մինչեվ  չենք  հասկանում,  որ  ժամանակ  քիչ  ունենք...
Ուրեմն  ինչպես՞  կվարվեք,  եթե  իմանաք,  որ  ձեզ  ապրելու  մնացել  է  ընդամենը  մի  ամբողջ  օր...

----------


## Աբելյան

հանգիստ կպառկեի ու կքնեի

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

> հանգիստ կպառկեի ու կքնեի


Սա  կատակ  էր՞ :Shok:  իսկ  ինչպես՞  կբացատրեք  ինչու  
հենց  այդպես  կվարվեք՞

----------


## Kita

Կուրախանայի :Smile:  և կուզենայի, որ միայն ես իմանամ :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Բայց ես աշխատում եմ ամեն օրս նենց ապրեմ ինչպես վերջին անգամ, ով գիտի իչ կլինի հաջորդ վայրկյանին: Անել այն ինչ խելքիդ կփչի

----------


## Մանե

Եթե ջղայնացած ու կյանքից հոգնած վիճակում լինեմ,ապա կմտածեմ,թե ինչքան դանդաղ ա անցնում էդ օրը :Angry2: 
Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում կմտածեմ.թե ինչքան բան չեմ հասցրել անել ու ինչքան եմ ուզում ապրել :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Սեր Կխոստովանեմ ու այդ ամբեղջ օրը նրա հետ կանցկացնեմ  :Love:

----------


## Արամ

Ուրեմն ինչպես՞ կվարվեք, եթե իմանաք, որ ձեզ ապրելու մնացել է ընդամենը մի ամբողջ օր... *Ոնց ինչ կանէի Չէի մեռնի*

----------


## Mari

> Հետաքրքիր  է  թե  ամեն  մարդ  ինչպես  է  գնահատում  իր  կյանքի  րոպեները,  ինչն  է  նա  կարևորում  այդ  րոպեների  մեջ… կարծում  եմ  մենք  շատ  բաներով  ենք  անիմաստ  զբաղվում ... մինչեվ  չենք  հասկանում,  որ  ժամանակ  քիչ  ունենք...
> Ուրեմն  ինչպես՞  կվարվեք,  եթե  իմանաք,  որ  ձեզ  ապրելու  մնացել  է  ընդամենը  մի  ամբողջ  օր...



Հիմա,  որ  գիտեմ/չնայած  ի՞նչ  իմանաս/, որ  մի  օր  չի  մնացել, ասում  եմ՝ լավ  կուրախանայի  այդ  օրը, մի  քանի  նամակ  կգրեի, կզանգեի  բոլոր  ընկերներիս, կհավաքեի  ինձ  համար  թանկ  իրերս,  որ  հետս  տանեմ/ես  այդպիսին  եմ՝ ինչու՞ ուրիշը  հետո  օգտագործի  իրերս :LOL: /, կհագնեի  ամենալավ  շորերս,կիջնեի վարսավիրանոց, մի  փոքր  կոսմետիկա  կանեի  ու  կսպասեի :LOL: հեռախոսիս  քարտը  կգցեի  աղբարկղը, սմս-ները  կջնջեի, մի  մարդուց  ներողություն  կխնդրեի, եղբորս  համար  լիքը  ուտելիք  կուղարկեի  բանակ, հա  մեկ  էլ  ինչքան  փող  ունեմ, կկտակեի  իրան:Բայց  մի  օրում  չեմ  հասցնի,  առնվազն  2  օր  պետք  է
Բայց  եթե  հանկարծ  իմանայի,  որ  վաղը  էլ  չեմ  լինելու  հաստատ,  այդ  ամբողջ  օրը  կլացեի/դեռ  այնքան  բաներ  ունեմ  անելու/:

----------


## nanar

Պարզապես կհիշեի անցած կյանգս և կվայելեի լավ հիշոզություներս.

----------


## Anush

Ես    ամբողջ   օրը    կմտածեի    թե   ինչու    սենց   շուտ   պիտի   մեռնեմ: :Cray: Կհիշեի   գլխովս  անցած   վատ   բաները    ու    կուրախանայի   վոր   պիտի   մեռնեմ: :Sad: Որովհետև     իմ   կյանքում  լավ   բաները   քիչ   են  եղել: :Angel:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Եթե համակերպվեի այդ մտքի հետ չէի հուսահատվի հաստատ , քանի որ ինչ-որ բանի 
վերջը միշտ էլ ինչ-որ բանի սկիզբա,ուրեմն տենց էր պետք լիներ:էտ օրը կանցկացնեի իմ ամենասիրելի ու ամենահարազատ մարդկանց հետ....,իսկ եթե չհամակերպվեի կպայքարեի մինչև վերջին շունչս... : :Wink:

----------


## Hosanq

Քեֆ  կկազմակերպեի :Russian:

----------

Գաղթական (30.08.2010)

----------


## Վարդ

Կասեի բոլորի այն ամենը ինչ կուզենայի ասել, բայց չի սատցվում… բացի սիրեիիցս, մյուսներին էլ շատ բան ունեմ ասելու ուղղակի գիտեմ, որ չեն հասկանալու, իսկ այդպես ապրելն անհնար կլինի… հիմա էլ ա անհնար:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սա  կատակ  էր՞ իսկ  ինչպես՞  կբացատրեք  ինչու  
> հենց  այդպես  կվարվեք՞


Որովհետև չեմ ուզենա, որ դրա մասին մարդիկ իմանան: Կպառկեմ, մի հատ թղթի վրա ինչ որ պետք ա կգրեմ ու կքնեմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հետաքրքիր  է  թե  ամեն  մարդ  ինչպես  է  գնահատում  իր  կյանքի  րոպեները,  ինչն  է  նա  կարևորում  այդ  րոպեների  մեջ… կարծում  եմ  մենք  շատ  բաներով  ենք  անիմաստ  զբաղվում ... մինչեվ  չենք  հասկանում,  որ  ժամանակ  քիչ  ունենք...
> Ուրեմն  ինչպես՞  կվարվեք,  եթե  իմանաք,  որ  ձեզ  ապրելու  մնացել  է  ընդամենը  մի  ամբողջ  օր...


Այդ օրվա ընթացքում ման կգաի մի միջոց կյանքս երկարացնելու, կամ կպառկեի կքնեի, որ ախմախ բաներ չանեմ վերջի օրով  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Ժող թեթև նայեք կյանքին, չի կարելի այդպես, այդ ինչ հարց է, Նախ դու հաստատ չես իմանա քո հետ ինչ կլինի, հաստատ չես իմանա, ամեն ինչ աստծո ձեռքն է, և ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է: Եվ ամեն ինչից էլ ելք կա:

----------


## Սերխիո

1 րոպե անգամ չէի հեռանա հարազատներից :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

Վայ չգիտեմ ինչ կանեի: Չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ, որ տենց բան կարա լինի  :Cray:  : Բայց երևի կփակվեի իմ սենյակում մի լավ լաց կլինեի, բաժանումը տանել չեմ կարողանում, կլացեի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ես գնալու եմ, այլ նրա համար, որ մնացողների համար շատ ցավ ա լինելու, կափսոսայի էն ամենի համար, որ չեմ ասել տարբեր մարդկանց: Բայց կաշխատեի հասցնել ասել գոնե վերջին օրով  :Love:  Ախր լավ էլի, ապրեք էլի, մեռնելս որնա: :Angry2:  
Չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ լսել, ասում ա մարդը որ իմանում ա, որ էսօր իրա վերջին օրնա, ինչա անում, գնումա ծովի մոտ: Էրեխեք կյանքը հիասխանչ ա: :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էրեխեք կյանքը հիասխանչ ա:


այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ ,լավ պահերը ընդունվում են օրինաչափ ,իսկ դժվար պահերը խոր հիասթափություն են բերում ,որ ատում ես ամենը :Bad:

----------


## Ուրվական

Պարտքով փող կվերցնեի, ու կթռնեի Ռուսաստան :Hands Up:  :LOL: : Մեկա մահը գալու ա, ասի՝ ԵՐԵԿ :LOL: :

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## Kheranyan

Եթե իմանամ, որ այսօրը իմ վերջին օրն է, ապա կփորձեմ այդ օրը ապրել ինչպես իմ կյանքի ամենալավ օրը, ինչպիսին երբևէ չի եղել և բնականաբար այլևս չի լինի :LOL:  Այդ օրվա մեջ կփորձեմ անել այն ամենը ինչ երազել եմ, կամ կփորձեմ անել թեկուզ ամեն ինչ, բառիս բուն իմաստով(մի լավ կանպատվեմ կամ կվնասեմ բոլոր նրանց ում ահավոր չեմ սիրում, կամ թեկուզ կարելի է համտեսել բոլոր արգելված պտուղներից), իսկ ամենավերջում հույսով կպարկեմ քնելու, և միգուցե :Think:  հրաշք կատարվի և ես հաջորդ առավոտյան արթնանամ…

----------


## Selene

Ինչ հետաքրքիր է :Xeloq: , ուղիղ մեկ շաբաթ առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկն ինձ հենց այս նույն  հարցը տվեց:
Հիմա գրառման տեսքով ներկայացնեմ պատասխանս :Smile: 
Նախ մի որոշ ժամանակ է հարկավոր՝ հարմարվելու այն մտքի հետ, որ ապրելուս մեկ օր է մնացել միայն, հետո, գիտակցելով այդ մեկ օրվա արժեքն ու այն, որ ժամանակը թռնում է, կաշխատեմ հնարավորինս անել այն ամենը, ինչ կարող եմ մի քանի ժամում՝ կյանքիս ապագա մի քանի տարիների անելիքներից: Ու, թերևս,  միակ բանը, որ չեմ հասցնի անել ու ամենամեծ ցավն ու ափսոսանքը կզգամ վերջին վայրկյաններին,, չեմ հասցնի զգալ այդ երջանկության բերկրանքն ու իրական հրաշքը՝ դա *մայրանալն* է: :Blush:  :Sad:

----------


## TigranM

Շատ բարդ հարց է, չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ այդ մասին: Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից թե այդ պահին քանի տարեկան կլինեմ: Կանեմ հնարավոր ամեն ինչ իմ սիրելիներին երջանկացնելու համար, ոչ մեկին այդ մասին ոչ մի բան չեմ ասի, կաշխատեմ ավարտին հասցնել անավարտ գործերս:

----------


## Ambrosine

Բոլորին ահավոր վատություն կանեմ վերջի օրով, որ հանկարծ ես մեռնեմ, իմ հետևից չլացեն:
_Ոչինչ, որ ես ծանրացած սրտով հեռանամ_  :Cray:

----------

VisTolog (23.08.2010)

----------


## WArmanW

Մտածմունքից 2:17pm -ի կոմերը կմեռնեմ:

----------


## Հեղինակ

*Բարեկամներ, այս թեման ինձ հետաքրքրեց այն չափով, որ ուզեցա իմանալ`մեր երիտասարդությունը ինչպես է իր համար լուծում այսպես կոչված`  "վերջին օրվա" խնդիրը*: Շատ հետաքրքիր  լուծումներ կային...Բժիշկ-մարդաբանիս տեսակետից` այստեղ կբերեմ մի քանի կարևոր ասպեկտներ.

*ա. Մեծ հաշվով` "վերջին օր" չկա, "մահը" ընդամենը այդ վերամարմնավորման ավարտն է: Սա  բնագիտական ճշմարտություն է:* Ափսոս, որ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիները, իրենց հատուկ ագնոստիկ պնդաճակատությամբ` վաղ միջնադարի մի Տիեզերական  Ժողովում "չեղյալ" են հայտարարել *Վերամարմնավորման Օրենքը*: Այս Օրենքի մասին կա լայնածավալ գրականություն...

*բ. "Վերջին օրվա" մասին ճշմարիտ գիտելիքը շատ բան է փոխելու մարդկության կյանքում:  Այժմ մոլորակային կյանքը այնչափ է լարված և քայքայված, որ "վերջին օրվա" զգացումը դառնում է շատ հրատապ մարդկության համար:* 

*գ. "Վերջին օրվա" միստերիային Մարդը և Մարդկությունը մի պատասխան ունեն` ՍԻՐԵԼ:*

*Այս խնդիրը իմ կողմից մի կրթական լուծում է ստացել, բերում եմ մի զրույց` Լ. ԴՌՆՈՅԱՆԻ "Արշալույս" ձեռնարկից` նախատեսված կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների համար( "Մակմիլան-Արմենիա" հրատ. 2007թ)*: Ի դեպ, "վերջին օրվա" հարցի գեղագիտական լավագույն ուսումնասիրություն է Էլդար Ռյազանովի  "Предсказание" ֆիլմը, նայե՜ք, մեծ հաճուք կստանաք:  Իսկ հիմա` զրույց "Արշալույսից".


ԻՆՉՊԵ՞Ս  ԱՊՐԵԼ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ, ԵԹԵ ՄԵԿ ՕՐ Է ՄՆԱՑԵԼ ԱՊՐԵԼՈՒ

*Տղան հանդիպեց մի մարդու, որ տխուր կանգնել էր ճանապարհի եզրին:
–	Ինչու՞ ես տխուր, քեռի՜,– հարցրեց տղան:
–	Իմաստուն ծերունին հենց նոր ասաց, որ ինձ մեկ օրվա կյանք է մնացել: Հիմա չգիտեմ` ինչպե՞ս ապրեմ այդ օրը, ի՞նչ անեմ,– պատասխանեց անծանոթը: 
–	Մի՜ տխրիր, քեռի՜, արի միասին որոշենք,– ասաց տղան,– իսկ ի՞նչ գործեր ու ցանկություններ ունես:
Եվ մարդը, ում մեկ օրվա կյանք էր մնացել, սկսեց թվել իր գործերն ու ցանկությունները.
–	Մի մարդ կա, որ ինձ պարտք է, ուզում եմ պարտքս վերցնել: Մեկ ուրիշն էլ կա, ում ես եմ պարտք, ուզում եմ հանդիպել ու պարտքս վերադարձնել:Բայց այս երկու գործն էլ հասցնելու ժամանակ չի լինի, ո՞րն անեմ:
Մի ընկեր ունեմ, ում շատ եմ սիրում և ուզում եմ նրան նորից տեսնել ու նրա հետ մանկությունս հիշել: Մի ընկեր էլ ունեմ, որ ինձ դավաճանել է, սրան էլ ուզում եմ տեսնել և այս աշխարհից հեռանալուց առաջ, նրա հախիցը գալ: Բայց այս երկու  գործն էլ հասցնելու ժամանակ չի լինի, ո՞րն անեմ:
Ես շատ եմ սիրում իմ կնոջ եփած ճաշերը և ուզում եմ կյանքիս վերջին օրն ընտանիքիս հետ կերուխում անել: Սակայն  միաժամանակ` շատ եմ սիրում կնոջս ու զավակներիս հետ երաժշտություն լսել, երգել, խոսել բնության ու բանաստեղծության մասին: Բայց այս երկու գործն էլ հասցնելու ժամանակ չի լինի, ո±րն անեմ:
Մարդը, ում մեկ օրվա կյանք էր մնացել, ավարտեց իր խոսքը: Նա և տղան խելք – խելքի տվեցին ու որոշեցին, թե նա իր ո՜ր գործերն ու ցանկությունները պետք է վերջին օրը կատարի և ինչպե՜ս ապրի այդ օրը:
Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ պատահեց: Դու մի ասա` Իմաստուն ծերունին փորձել էր այդ  մարդուն, որ տեսնի,թե նա ինչպե՞ս կապրի իր վերջին օրը: Մարդն իր կարծեցյալ վերջին օրը ապրեց գեղեցիկ կյանքով, և Բնությունը նրան երկար տարիների կյանք  պարգևեց:

–	Հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ որոշեցին մարդն ու տղան: Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս կապրեիր այդ օրը, կգնայի՞ր պարտքդ վերցնելու, թե՞ քո պարտքը կվերադարձնեիր, ո՞ր ընկերոջդ կհանդիպեիր, վերջին օրը կերուխու՞մ կանեիր, թե երաժշտություն ու բանաստեղծություն  կընտրեիր: Գրի՜ր այդ մասին:

ՀԱՅՐԻԿԻՆ ՈՒ ՄԱՅՐԻԿԻՆ.
Մի իմաստուն ասել է, թե մարդն իր յուրաքանչյուր օրն այնպես պետք է ապրի, որ կարծես` դա կյանքի վերջին օրը լինի: Այդ զգացումը կյանքին խորություն ու գեղեցկություն է շնորհում:








*

----------


## Catarsis

Ես իմ կյանքի վերջին օրը նախ ներողություն կխնդրեմ այն մարդկանցից ում նեղացրել եմ և կկանգնեմ մի հասարակակն վայրում բարձր տեղ և շատ բարձր  ձայնով կգոռամ , որ Աստված բոլորին սիրում է:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Մի իմաստուն ասել է, թե մարդն իր յուրաքանչյուր օրն այնպես պետք է ապրի, որ կարծես` դա կյանքի վերջին օրը լինի: Այդ զգացումը կյանքին խորություն ու գեղեցկություն է շնորհում:
> 
> *


Անձամբ ես հենց այդպես էլ ապրում եմ: Ասես յուրաքանչյուր օրս վերջինն է: 
Եթե անգամ ամեն օր չի ստացվում` մեծ մասամբ հաջողվում է  :Smile: 

Որովհետև իրականում կյանքը հենց մի օր է ... այն սարսափելի կարճ է ու այն պետք է ԱՊՐԵԼ: 
Ապրել, և ոչ թե կյանքի պահածո սարքել` չանելով արարքներ, որ պետք է անեիր, չասելով բառեր, որ պետք է ասեիր, չերգելով երգը, որ պետք է երգեիր, չգնալով ճամփան, որ պարտավոր էիր գնալ ... 

Չի կարելի կյանքը վատնել կյանքի նկատմամբ վախի վրա, ապրելու վախի վրա: 
Ընդամենը վաղը մենք կարող ենք չլինել: Ընդամենը վաղը չէ մյուս օրը մեր կյանքը դառնալու է կնճռապատ հայացքով հազիվ նշմարվող հուշամատյան...այդ հուշամատյանում պետք է տեղ ու դադար չլինի: Ու մի հուշը մյուսից գեղեցիկ, շնչակտուր անող ու խելագար պետք է լինի..

Չկա ավելի սարսափելի բան, քան ավարտին մոտեցող կյանքի դատարկ հուշամատյանը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Եթե իմանամ ինձ ապրելու մի օրա մնացել, անհամբերությունից ինքնասպան կլինեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

Կա չորս  երևույթ, որից մարդկությունը  չի  խուսափել  երբևէ.
1. ծնունդ
2. հիվանդություն
3. ծերություն
4. մահ
Ինչքան  էլ  որ  մենք  սա  համարում  ենք բնական  և  բանական, հոգեպես  դժվար  է  հարմարվել և  ըստ  իս  սրանցից  յուրաքանչյուրը  գալիս  է հենց  այն  պահին՝ երբ  առավել  քիչ  ես  սպասում՝ դա  կարող  է  լինել  այսօրը...
Կա  վարկած, որ մարդը   կանխազգում  է մոտալուտ  մահը: Եթե էտպես  է  և  ունենամ  այդ  զգացողությունը, ամենից  շատը  կուզենամ  օրը  անցկացնել  ընտանիքիս  հետ՝բնության  գրկում:Բնությունը  միակ  տեղն  է/ իմ կարծիքով/, որտեղ  հոգիտ  ազատ  է կապանքների, երբ  ավելի  մոտ  ես Աստծուն  և  հողին::Չեմ  ուզենա, որ խղճան՝ էլ ավելի արտահայտելով  իմ անօգնական  վիճակը: Պարզապես  կուզեմ  հանգիստ  ու անցավ  ավանդել  հոգիս:

----------


## Ստեգոզավր

> *
> Մի իմաստուն ասել է, թե մարդն իր յուրաքանչյուր օրն այնպես պետք է ապրի, որ կարծես` դա կյանքի վերջին օրը լինի: Այդ զգացումը կյանքին խորություն ու գեղեցկություն է շնորհում:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Արդեն պատրաստվում էի գրել, հանկարծ տեսա, որ մի իմաստուն արդեն այս մասին ասել է: Լիովին համաձայն եմ ու այդպես էլ անում եմ:

----------

Freeman (20.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մի գեղեցիկ աղջկա կասեի,որ ինքը իմ դուրը շատա գալիս ու ես կցանկանայի իր հետ մոտիկից շփվել ու ծանոթանալ:դե վերջում էլ Ամուսնանալ,բայց հիմա վախում եմ ասի հաջող :Sad:  դրա համար բան չեմ կարում անեմ

----------


## Meme

Ինձ թվումա,եթե իմանայի որ ինձ մեկ օրա մնացել 
1.կգնայի խանութ ու ինչքան համով շոկոլադ կա կգնեի,որ գամ տուն ուտեմ :Nyam:  :Crazy: 
2.կմտնեի հիվանդանոց ու ինչով կարողանայի կօգնեի բժիշկներին :Scenic: 
3.հարզատներիս կտեսնեի վերջին անգամ

----------


## murmushka

Վերջապես կհանգստանայի, ու էլ ինձ ոչ մի հարց չէր հուզի... էլ չէի մտածի վաղն ինչ է լինելու,                         ....

----------

tikopx (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

եթե իմանայի որ ինձ մեկ օրա մնացել, պատուհանս կբացեի ու ամբողջ կոկորդով կբղավեի թե ամեն մեկի մասին ինչ եմ մտածում, մեկա մի օրից մեռնելու եմ, գնամ :Smile:

----------

Meme (19.08.2010), tikopx (19.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> եթե իմանայի որ ինձ մեկ օրա մնացել, պատուհանս կբացեի ու ամբողջ կոկորդով կբղավեի թե ամեն մեկի մասին ինչ եմ մտածում, մեկա մի օրից մեռնելու եմ, գնամ


Չարժի, էդ մի օրն էլ լրիվ չես ապրի  :Wink: :

----------

Lord (22.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Չարժի, էդ մի օրն էլ լրիվ չես ապրի :


 Զաթի հիշողությունների մեջ կհավերժանա, դա չի՞ բոլորի նպատակը :LOL:

----------

romanista (19.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

Դեպքը, որի մասին պիտի պատմեմ, կարդացել եմ Սոլժենիցինի "*Արխիպելագ ԳՈՒԼԱԳ*"-ում:

_Ուրեմն մի ռուս մտավորական է լինում, գրող (ոչ այնքան հայտնի, նույնիսկ անունն էլ չեմ հիշում), որին 30-ականների սկզբին անորոշ ժամկետով ԳՈՒԼԱԳ են գցում: Կոնկրետ իրենց ճամբարը տեղավորված է լինում Բալթիկ ծովի գեղեցիկ կղզիներից մեկում: Ինչպես է պատահում, այս մարդը ճամբարի կարևոր կանոններից մեկն է խախտում ու նրան դատապարտում են գնդակահարության: Կոնկրետ օրն էլ իրեն ասում են: Իմանալով այդ մասին` այս մարդը խնդրանք է ուղղում ճամբարի ղեկավարին, որ թույլ տան գոնե մեկ, վերջին անգամ հանդիպել կնոջ հետ: Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի է (Սոլժենիցինն ինքն էլ է զարմանում), ճամբարի ղեկավարը մարդկային է գտնվում և ոչ միայն թույլ է տալիս այս մարդուն հանդիպել իր կնոջ հետ, այլև դրա համար նրանց տալիս է մեկ ամբողջ օր` մահապատժի հենց նախորդող օրը: Ավելին, ճամբարի հիշատակված ղեկավարը այնպիսի պայմաններ է ստեղծում, որ այդ գեղեցիկ կղզում այս մարդն ու իր կինը իրենց լրիվ ազատ զգան - կարողանան զբոսնել, հաց ուտել, իրարով հիանալ և այլն: Լրիվ ազատ, կարծես ԳՈՒԼԱԳ կոչված այդ հրեշը ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի, կղզում էլ ոչ մի զինված պահակ չկա: Մի խոսքով, լիակատար ազատություն...

Այս պատմությունը հայտնի է դարձել այդ մարդու կնոջ խոսքերից, որը միայն սարսափելի դեպքը կատարվելուց հետո է իմացած լինում, որ իր ամուսինը իրենց այդ գեղեցիկ հանդիպման հենց հաջորդ օրը գնդակահարվել է: Պարզվում է, որ գնդակահարության դատապարտված այդ մարդը, չուզենալով փչացնել իր կնոջ տրամադրությունը ու իրենց այդ գեղեցիկ հանդիպումը, դիմանում է և այդպես էլ ոչ մի բառ չի ասում կնոջն այն մասին, որ իրեն մնացել է ապրելու ընդամենը մեկ օր և, որ ամեն մի անցնող րոպեն իրեն մոտեցնում է մահին: Կինը պատմում է, որ ամուսինը շատ սիրալիր էր, հոգատար, զվարթ և նույնիսկ ուրախ էր, իսկ անցկացրած այդ օրը իրենց համատեղ կյանքի ամենագեղեցիկ օրերից մեկն է եղել..._

Վաղուց եմ կարդացել այս պատմությունը, շատ բաներ, որ այդ ժամանակ կարդացել եմ, հիմա արդեն մոռացել եմ: Բայց այս պատմությունը շատ խորն է տպվել մեջս, որպես մարդկային ուժի, տղամարդկային կամքի և, ինչու չէ, նաև պարզ մարդկային մեծահոգության անգնահատելի մի օրինակ... :Think:

----------

A.r.p.i. (19.08.2010), Ariadna (21.08.2010), Moonwalker (19.08.2010), Nare-M (21.08.2010), romanista (19.08.2010), Գեա (23.08.2010), Դատարկություն (19.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (19.08.2010), Հայկօ (19.08.2010), Ստեգոզավր (19.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Եթե էդ/մահը էլի/ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը լիներ, հաստատ վաղը դեյ-օֆֆ կանեի  :Lazy:

----------

murmushka (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

ճակատիս կգրեի return 0;

----------

Lord (22.08.2010), romanista (20.08.2010), tikopx (19.08.2010), Ձայնալար (23.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.08.2010)

----------


## Soni_Mur

<Մի իմաստուն ասել է, թե մարդն իր յուրաքանչյուր օրն այնպես պետք է ապրի, որ կարծես` դա կյանքի վերջին օրը լինի...>
Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալով անմիջապես հիշեցի վերը նշված խոսքերը: Այդ իմաստուն միտքը ինձ ուղեկցում է շատ վաղուց:Ես փորձում եմ այդպես ապրել:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես , չարժե մեծ նշանակություն տալ այդ վերջին օրվան: Այն նման կլինի մյուս բոլոր օրերին...Ինձ թվում է այս կարծիքս կկիսեն այն բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր գոնե մեկ անգամ զգացել են ամենամոտ հարազատի  անժամանակ մահը:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2010), Lion (21.08.2010), Meme (21.08.2010), Moonwalker (22.08.2010), Nare-M (21.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կանեի: Իմաստունների խոսքերն էլ չտո-տո սուտ եմ համարում: Ապրել, իբր թե ամեն օր վերջինն է բլա,բլա,բլա… Ամեն օր պիտի մտածես, որ սկիզբն ա: Այ, էդ վախտ կհամարեմ, որ իմաստուն ա մարդը: 
Էդ իմաստունը կամ ալկագոլիկ ա եղել կամ էլ նարկոման:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), CactuSoul (23.08.2010), murmushka (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Արամ (24.08.2010), Գեա (23.08.2010), Կաթիլ (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Կած, ոնց որ պապաս լինես  :Jpit:  ինքն էլ ա տենց մտծում էլի, ու ճիշտ էլ անում ա  :Secret:

----------


## Katka

> Կած, ոնց որ պապաս լինես  ինքն էլ ա տենց մտծում էլի, ու ճիշտ էլ անում ա


ասենք` ինչքան պիտի իմաստուն լինես, որ մտածես, որ ամեն օր վերջին օրն ա ու տենց ապրես, բայց գնաս գործի, կամ ամուսնանաս, կամ երեխա ունենաս, բլա, բլա, բլա: Ախր մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղս նենց ա գալիս իմաստունների խոսքերի վերծանման տարբերակների վրա:
Ապրի պապադ :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> ասենք` ինչքան պիտի իմաստուն լինես, որ մտածես, որ ամեն օր վերջին օրն ա ու տենց ապրես, բայց գնաս գործի, կամ ամուսնանաս, կամ երեխա ունենաս, բլա, բլա, բլա: Ախր մեկ-մեկ ծիծաղս նենց ա գալիս իմաստունների խոսքերի վերծանման տարբերակների վրա:
> Ապրի պապադ


Հա, ապրի պապաս  :Smile:  
Ամեն օր սկիզբ ընկալելն էլ ա սխալ գիտե՞ս: Էսօրվա մեր խոսակցությունը հիշում ես չէ՞, հենց էդ ա, մենք ամեն օր փորձում ենք վաղվա համար հող նախապատրաստել, նույնիսկ եթե էսօր «մաքառել» ենք:

----------


## Katka

> Հա, ապրի պապաս  
> Ամեն օր սկիզբ ընկալելն էլ ա սխալ գիտե՞ս: Էսօրվա մեր խոսակցությունը հիշում ես չէ՞, հենց էդ ա, մենք ամեն օր փորձում ենք վաղվա համար հող նախապատրաստել, նույնիսկ եթե էսօր «մաքառել» ենք:


Ամեն օր սկիզբ կարելի է հասկանալ, ասենք, մի նոր բան սկսելու առումով. դա դժվար է, ամեն իմաստունի բան չի, բայց եթե կարողացար, ես երանի եմ տալիս տենց մարդկանց: Թե չէ նենց, վ իտոգե, սուտ է նաեւ մաքառելը :Smile: 

Մնացածը ճիշտ ես :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մարդ ինչքա՞ն մազոխիստ պետք ա լինի՝ իմանալով, որ վաղը մահանալու է,  ապրի էտ օրը, ինչպես իր վերջին օրը:  :LOL:

----------

Hda (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Կապրեի ինչպես սովորական օրը: :Pardon: 
Խի չէ՞ որ, թե չէ ի՞նչ կլինի: :Jpit: 
Անհամբեր կսպասեմ այդ վերջին վայրկյանին, որովհետև հետո շա՜տ հետաքրքիրա լինելու: :Rolleyes:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Մի գրամ էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինձ ո՞նց կպահեի:  :Unsure:

----------


## Hda

> Անհամբեր կսպասեմ այդ վերջին վայրկյանին, որովհետև հետո շա՜տ հետաքրքիրա լինելու:


Հով ջան,պատմող ա էղել:Էնդեղ էլ մի բան չի...
Դաժան թեմա է իմ գնահատմամբ ու ըստ բաժնի կպատասխանեմ-
--եթե մարդ ապրում է արժանապատիվ  իր կյանքի օրերը-ապա վերջին օրն էլ  ակնհայտորեն չի տարբերվի մնացացծներից:
Մի ոչ փիլիսոփայակն տարբերակով էլ-բոլոր հարազատներիս կհայտնեի,որ մեկնում եմ պետական հույժ կարևորության երկարաժամկետ գործուղման ու ոչ մի կերպ կապ պահպանելու հնարավորություն չեմ ունենա......

----------


## Արամ

> Հով ջան,պատմող ա էղել:Էնդեղ էլ մի բան չի...
> Դաժան թեմա է իմ գնահատմամբ ու ըստ բաժնի կպատասխանեմ-
> --եթե մարդ ապրում է արժանապատիվ  իր կյանքի օրերը-ապա վերջին օրն էլ  ակնհայտորեն չի տարբերվի մնացացծներից:
> Մի ոչ փիլիսոփայակն տարբերակով էլ-բոլոր հարազատներիս կհայտնեի,որ մեկնում եմ պետական հույժ կարևորության երկարաժամկետ գործուղման ու ոչ մի կերպ կապ պահպանելու հնարավորություն չեմ ունենա......


 Չի կարելի այդպիսի սուտ ասել, ընդհանարապես սուտ խոսալը մահից էլ վատ բան է…

----------


## Hda

> Չի կարելի այդպիսի սուտ ասել, ընդհանարապես սուտ խոսալը մահից էլ վատ բան է…


առաջի՞ն,թե՞ վերջին նախադասությունը նկատի ունես:

----------


## Արամ

> առաջի՞ն,թե՞ վերջին նախադասությունը նկատի ունես:


բարեկամներին/հարացատներին սուտ ասելու համար եմ ասում…

----------


## Hda

> բարեկամներին/հարացատներին սուտ ասելու համար եմ ասում…


նայեմ մորս,կնոջս,աղջկաս աչքերին ու ասեմ -գիտեք վաղվանից ես էլ չկամ,գոյություն չունեմ եկեք մի-մի հատ ողորմաթաս խմենք կրեդիտով:
Սենց լավ կլինի՞

----------


## Արամ

> նայեմ մորս,կնոջս,աղջկաս աչքերին ու ասեմ -գիտեք վաղվանից ես էլ չկամ,գոյություն չունեմ եկեք մի-մի հատ ողորմաթաս խմենք կրեդիտով:
> Սենց լավ կլինի՞


այդքան էգոիստ չի կարելի լինել, մտածում ես թե ինչ բարդ կլինի քո համար ասել, բա դու պատկերացնում ես, ինչ կկատարվի նրանց հետ երբ երեսուն տարի հետո քեզնից լուր չունենան, քառասուն տարի հետո, հիթսուն տարի հետո....ինչ կկատարվի նրանց հետ՞ դա ավելի ճիշտ է՞ ըստ իս ավելի լավ է լռել…

----------


## Chuk

> նայեմ մորս,կնոջս,աղջկաս աչքերին ու ասեմ -գիտեք վաղվանից ես էլ չկամ,գոյություն չունեմ եկեք մի-մի հատ ողորմաթաս խմենք կրեդիտով:
> Սենց լավ կլինի՞


Իսկ լա՞վ կլինի, որ նրանք իմանան, որ դու էլ չկաս, թե՞ որ տարիներ շարունակ հույսով ու իրենց առողջությունը քայքայելով սպասեն, ամեն թեթև ոտնաձայնը լսելուց դեպի դուռը նետվելով, որ տեսնեն.. գուցե եկա՞ր:

Ու ի վերջո դու գիտես որ վաղ թե ուշ մեռնելու ես: Ինչու՞ հենց էսօրվանից չգնալ, որ հանկարծ ու նրանք մահդ չտեսնեն:

----------

Արամ (24.08.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Իսկ լա՞վ կլինի, որ նրանք իմանան, որ դու էլ չկաս, թե՞ որ տարիներ շարունակ հույսով ու իրենց առողջությունը քայքայելով սպասեն, ամեն թեթև ոտնաձայնը լսելուց դեպի դուռը նետվելով, որ տեսնեն.. գուցե եկա՞ր:
> 
> Ու ի վերջո դու գիտես որ վաղ թե ուշ մեռնելու ես: Ինչու՞ հենց էսօրվանից չգնալ, որ հանկարծ ու նրանք մահդ չտեսնեն:


փորձիր համոզել.որ որևէ մեկը կցանկանա որ իր մահը տեսնեն
գլխանց էլ ասեցի.որ դաժան թեմա ա, դուք էլ հիմա ավելի եք դաժանացնում

----------


## Chuk

> փորձիր համոզել.որ որևէ մեկը կցանկանա որ իր մահը տեսնեն
> գլխանց էլ ասեցի.որ դաժան թեմա ա, դուք էլ հիմա ավելի եք դաժանացնում


Մնում է համեմատել, ո՞րը կցանկայիր որ տեսնեն, քո մա՞հը, թե՞ անհետ կորելը:

----------


## Hda

> Մնում է համեմատել, ո՞րը կցանկայիր որ տեսնեն, քո մա՞հը, թե՞ անհետ կորելը:


կարծեմ բավականին պարզ եմ արտահայտվել

----------


## Chuk

> կարծեմ բավականին պարզ եմ արտահայտվել


 Ես էլ բավական պարզ ու հռետորական հարց եմ հնչեցրել, ի՞նչ ես ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## Hda

> Ես էլ բավական պարզ ու հռետորական հարց եմ հնչեցրել, ի՞նչ ես ուզում


այսինքն մինչ հիմա պարզ չի՞ քո համար թե որ տարբերակն եմ գերադասում.

----------


## Chuk

> այսինքն մինչ հիմա պարզ չի՞ քո համար թե որ տարբերակն եմ գերադասում.


Պարզ ա  :Smile:  Դու կարծում ես, որ գերադասում ես, որ մահդ չտեսնեն, իսկ դու անհետ կորես:
Իսկ ես հռետորական հարց եմ հնչեցնում, որը քեզ կարող է մտորելու ու վերագնահատելու առիթ տա:

----------

Hda (24.08.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Պարզ ա  Դու կարծում ես, որ գերադասում ես, որ մահդ չտեսնեն, իսկ դու անհետ կորես:
> Իսկ ես հռետորական հարց եմ հնչեցնում, որը քեզ կարող է մտորելու ու վերագնահատելու առիթ տա:


 հո չե՞ս կարծում առանց մտորելու եմ գրել
ամեն դեպքում ծնողը զավակի մահը չիպիտի տեսնի

----------

Կաթիլ (24.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> հո չե՞ս կարծում առանց մտորելու եմ գրել
> ամեն դեպքում ծնողը զավակի մահը չիպիտի տեսնի


այսինքն ավելի ավ է երեսուն տարի տանջվի այլ ոչ երեք :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> այսինքն ավելի ավ է երեսուն տարի տանջվի այլ ոչ երեք


Ավելի լավ է ծնողին բացատրել, որ դա վերջը չի: Մի օր նորից հանդիպելու են, որ նա միշտ իր հետ կլինի, նա մենակ չի լինի, ամեն ինչ հենց էդպես չի ավարտվում… կարևորը իմանա, որ նորից կհանդիպեք ու սպասի: Մահախոսականս ասեցի: :LOL:  Բայց դա երևի սեփական մահվան ազդեցությունն ուրիշների վրա ավելի փոքրացնելու հաջողված փորձ կարա լինի:

Դու էլ չպետքա ցույց տաս, թե քո կյանքի վերջին օրնա, ապրես ինչպես սովորականը, մի կերպ թաքցնես զգացմունքներդ, որ ծնողը չնկատի քո տխրությունը, որովհետև քո հոգեվիճակն ավելիա ազդում իր վրա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ մեկը պատրաստվում ա էն աշխարհ գնա ու համընդհանուր ակումբոյ ուժերով խորհուրդներ եք տալիս՝ ի՞նչ անել , որ հարազատների համար շատ ցավոտ չլինի:  :Jpit: 
Լավ սպասեք ես էլ տամ՝ իմանա՞ն, թե՞ չիմանան...երկու դեպքում էլ ցավոտ ա ու չես կարող ասել, որ դեպքում ա ավելի ցավոտ՝ իմանան, որ մեռնելու ես, թե՞ գլուխդ վերցնես գնաս կորես էն աշխարհներում, նստեն սպասեն, տառապեն, ամեն օր հուսալքվեն:

----------

tikopx (24.08.2010), Էլիզե (13.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> այսինքն ավելի ավ է երեսուն տարի տանջվի այլ ոչ երեք


իսկ մտքովդ չի՞ անցնում,որ էտ մարդը էնքան վատառողջ ա,որ ասածդ երեք տարին կարողա երեք վարկյան էլ չձգի...

----------


## Eliza1

Միանգամից ուշքս կգնար:

Ապրել,ապրել այնպես ապրել,
Որ սուրբ հողդ երբեք չզգա քո մարմնի ծանրությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> ամեն դեպքում ծնողը զավակի մահը չիպիտի տեսնի


Ախ այս կախարդական նախադասությունը, որն անգիր գիտի ուզած հինգ տարեկան երեխա. «Ծնողը զավակի մահը չպիտի տեսնի»:
Այսինքն երբ ծնողը մահացած է, արդեն այլ սցենար է  :Wink: 

Մինչդեռ նախորդ գրառումների մեջ գրել էիր, որ «նայեմ մորս,*կնոջս,աղջկաս* աչքերին ու ասեմ -գիտեք վաղվանից ես էլ չկամ,գոյություն չունեմ եկեք մի-մի հատ ողորմաթաս խմենք կրեդիտով»:
Իսկ հիմա փոխվեցինք կախարդական խոսքին՝ ծնողը զվակի մահը չպետք է տեսնի:

Իսկ ի՞նչ է, ծնողը պետք է տանջվի՞, անընդհատ կորած որդուն սպասելով, հուսով, որ մի օր կհայտնվի՝ հյուծելով առողջությունը, տանջվելով:


Իրականում հարցն ինքն ախմախություն է: Կներես, ՀԴԱ ջան, քո պատասխանը կրկնակի ախմախություն եմ համարում, դրա համար խառնվեցի:

Որ ուզեմ կխորանամ, ու կբերեմ առանձին դեպքեր, որոնցից մեկի դեպքում անհետ կորելն է առավել դաժան ու վատ, ու որ մահն է առավել դաժան ու վատ: Փոխարենն առաջարկում եմ հիմար քննարկումը թարգել:

----------

Ariadna (27.08.2010), Արամ (24.08.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Ախ այս կախարդական նախադասությունը, որն անգիր գիտի ուզած հինգ տարեկան երեխա. «Ծնողը զավակի մահը չպիտի տեսնի»:
> Այսինքն երբ ծնողը մահացած է, արդեն այլ սցենար է


ու քանի՞ 5 տարեկան երեխա ես ճանաչում: Կախարդական ասածդ էլ, ավելի անիրական երևույթներին վերագրիր..




> Մինչդեռ նախորդ գրառումների մեջ գրել էիր, որ «նայեմ մորս,*կնոջս,աղջկաս* աչքերին ու ասեմ -գիտեք վաղվանից ես էլ չկամ,գոյություն չունեմ եկեք մի-մի հատ ողորմաթաս խմենք կրեդիտով»:
> Իսկ հիմա փոխվեցինք կախարդական խոսքին՝ ծնողը զվակի մահը չպետք է տեսնի:


Մինչդեռ նախորդ գրառումների մեջ սկզբից գրել էի *բա ի՞նչ*,......  մասնակի մեջբերումները ոչ միայն աղավաղել, այլ 180° կարող են շրջել ասելիքը (էս էլ կարաս կախարդական նախադասությունների շարքին ավելացնես)



> Իսկ ի՞նչ է, ծնողը պետք է տանջվի՞, անընդհատ կորած որդուն սպասելով, հուսով, որ մի օր կհայտնվի՝ հյուծելով առողջությունը, տանջվելով:


չլինի՞ ակնկալում ես,որ պիտի ասեմ-այո...




> Իրականում հարցն ինքն ախմախություն է:


117% համամիտ եմ:Սակայն եթե ինքս այս կարծիքը հայտնած լինեի,կհետևեր Ադմինի մեկնաբանությունը --ձեր կարծիքով ախմախ դա չի նշանակում....... էտ կախարդական խոսքերի շարանը շատերին է ծանոթ,այն ինչ քո դեպքում միայն շնորհակալություններ կհաջորդեն… 



> Կներես, ՀԴԱ ջան, քո պատասխանը կրկնակի ախմախություն եմ համարում, դրա համար խառնվեցի:


Արի մի հատ ԿՆԵՐԵՍ էլ ես ասեմ,որ հանգիստ արտահայտվեմ ու կողքից թող չփորձեն կեղտոտ ջրում ձուկ բռնողները ոչ ինձ փնովել,ոչ էլ քեզ վահան հանդիսանալ:Բավականին իրար ճանաչելով հանոզված եմ, որ լրիվ մեր ուժերին համապատասխան խոսակցություն ենք վարում,չնայած զենքի ընտրության մոմենտով դու ակնհայտ առավելություն ունես (ստեղնաշարով,այն էլ հայերեն գրելը նկատի ունեմ  :LOL:  )
Չուկ ջան, դու էլ ընկար եռակի ախմախության գիրկը, ինքդ հարցը ախմախություն համարելով,թեման փակելու փոխարեն մասնակցում ես ախմախ քննարկումներին:Բավականին երկար ժամանակ թեման չկարդացած գրառումների 1-ին տողում էր:Ներվերս տեղի տվեց,ասի մտնեմ գոնե էլ չի աչքս ծակի -այ սա ախմախություն ստացվեց իմ կողմից  :Smile:  ,ասա էտքան դիմացել էիր էլի դիմանայիր:



> Որ ուզեմ կխորանամ, ու կբերեմ առանձին դեպքեր, որոնցից մեկի դեպքում անհետ կորելն է առավել դաժան ու վատ, ու որ մահն է առավել դաժան ու վատ:


Ադմին ախպե՞ր, ցանկացած պարագայում էլ մասնավոր դեպքեր կան ու ոչ մի փիլիսոփայական հարց միանշանակ պատասխան չունի, հակառակ դեպքում ֆորումում հարցադրում անելու փոխարեն կբացեինք համապատասխան տեղեկագիրքը ու կստանայինք հարցի պատասխանը ..  Իսկ ուզելով կամ խորանալով  շատ-շատ հարցերի կարելի է այլ պատասխաններ տալ կամ մեկնաբանել..



> Փոխարենն առաջարկում եմ հիմար քննարկումը թարգել:


*+1*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

էհ կմտածեի բան պետք չի անել, կնստեի ու կսպասեի, մինչև որ կգային իմ հետևից:  :Sad: 

Չէէէ, էտ հիմա տենց եմ ասում, իրոք սա այնպիսի հարց է որ ոչ ոք չի կարող այս պահին կոնկրետ տալ պատասխան ու գոհ մնալ իր պատասխանից, որ ինքը կանի սենց, չէ չէ ինքը այ այ սենց, բայց դա իրականությանը այդքան էլ մոտ չէ:

Մարդու գիտակցական աշխարհում միայն ապրելու ճիգեր են ու մեկել գալիս է մի օր, որ դու գիտակցում էս պետք է հրաժեշտ տաս այս սուտ ու փուչ աշխարհին:  :Shok: 

Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ... :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երևի ամեն մեկն էլ գոնե մի անգամ էդ մասին մտածել է։ Ամեն մարդ էլ երևի մեկ-մեկ ունենում է խենթ մտքեր ու ցանկություններ, որոնք իրականացնելու քաջություն չունի ու մտածում է, որ եթե իմանար՝ վաղը մեռնելու է, հաստատ կաներ։ Ես էլ հիմա էս հարցին միայն ինչ-որ համարձակ պատասխաններ եմ տալիս, բայց համոզված եմ, որ երբ իսկապես իմանամ՝ վաղն էլ չեմ լինելու, էդ խենթություններից երևի ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ ուզենա անել։ 
Դե հիմա միայն տեսական ենթադրություններ կարելի է անել. մինչև սեփական կաշվիդ վրա չզգաս, ոչինչ չես կարող հաստատ ասել  :Dntknw:

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ իմանամ որ ինձ ապրելու մեկ օրա մնացել: Չեք պատկերացնում վոնց եմ ուզում մեռնեմ:

----------


## Sonatina

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ իմանամ որ ինձ ապրելու մեկ օրա մնացել: Չեք պատկերացնում վոնց եմ ուզում մեռնեմ:


Այս ինչ վատատեսություն??? Երիտասարդներն ինչ-որ շատ վատատես են դարձել:Հիշեք,որ ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է և կյանքը հիասքանչ Է :Yes:   Իսկ ես նվիրատվություն կանեի ցերեկը,իսկ մայրամուտը կցանկանայի դիմավորել ծովափին`սիրելիիս կողքին նստած... :Love:

----------

Gayl (15.09.2010), Lord (13.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ իմանամ որ ինձ ապրելու մեկ օրա մնացել: Չեք պատկերացնում վոնց եմ ուզում մեռնեմ:


Իսկ դու չես պատկերացնում վոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում...  :Sad:  :Cray:  ... բայց եթե նման բախտի արժանանաի վերջապես համարձակություն կհավաքեի և կասեի _նրան_, որ սիրում եմ... :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Lord

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ իմանամ որ ինձ ապրելու մեկ օրա մնացել: Չեք պատկերացնում վոնց եմ ուզում մեռնեմ:



Պետք չէ նման բաներ ցանկանալ, կյանքը շատ թանկ է, ցանկացած դժվարություն կարելի է հաղթահարել, ցանկացած դրությունից ելք կա, պետք է ուղակի ձեր մեջ ուժ գտնեք ձեր դժվարությունները հաղթահարելու համար և շարոնակեք ապրել :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:11 ----------




> Իսկ դու չես պատկերացնում վոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում...  ... բայց եթե նման բախտի արժանանաի վերջապես համարձակություն կհավաքեի և կասեի _նրան_, որ սիրում եմ...


Պարտադիր չէ վերջին օրը լինի, որ կարողանաք ձեր զգացմունքները արտահայտեք, պետք չէ ոչինչից վախենալ ուղակի վստահ եղեք ձեր վրա և արենք այնպես ոնցոր պետք է :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (14.09.2010), Quyr Qery (16.09.2010)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Lord շնորհակալ եմ Ձեր խոսքերի համար...հուսով եմ կհամարձակվեմ,,, ու սխալ չեմ անի...

----------

Lord (14.09.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ իմանամ որ ինձ ապրելու մեկ օրա մնացել: Չեք պատկերացնում վոնց եմ ուզում մեռնեմ:


 Անուլիկ ջան ինչու՞ էք ուզում մեռնել: Մի մտածեք մեռնելու մասին երբեք: Հիշեք գիշերվա ամենամութ պահից հետո է սկսում լուսանալ: Գիշերից հետո միշտ առավոտ է գալիս.. Այնպես որ ինչպիսին էլ, որ լինեն ձեր ներկա դժվարությունները դրանք անցողիկ են ու մեռնելու արժանի չեն: Աստված մարդուն իր ուժերից վեր ոչինչ չի տալիս : Ուղակի սպասեք մինչև լույսը բացվի...  բայց այդ ընթացքում ոչ թե մտածեք գիշերվա ներկա մթության մասին, այլ առավոտվա լույսի, որն անկասկած գալու է  :Smile:  :


 Ինչ վերաբեվում է ինձ թե ինչ կանեի ... :Think:  երևի կտեսնվեի իմ բոլոր սիրելի մարդկանց հետ կամ կխոսեի հետները, կասեի որ սիրում եմ իրենց, կխնդրեի որ ներեին չարածներիս համար:

----------

Lord (14.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Եթե իմանաիք,որ ձեզ մնացել է մեկ օր ապրելու


Կապրեի :Smile: :

----------

Inna (15.09.2010), Lord (24.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (15.09.2010), Մանուլ (15.09.2010)

----------


## "Green eyes"

Նախ սկզբից ընտանիքիս հետ կլինեի,իսկ հետո սիրածս էակի հետ կճանապարհորդեի,կվայելեի կյանքի բարիքները

----------

Meme (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նախ սկզբից ընտանիքիս հետ կլինեի,իսկ հետո սիրածս էակի հետ կճանապարհորդեի,կվայելեի կյանքի բարիքները


 1 օրում ո՞նց էիր հասցնելու :Shok:

----------

Annushka (27.09.2010), Katka (24.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2010), Mephistopheles (25.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Կաթիլ (24.09.2010), Հայկօ (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Շինարար (24.09.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Կլացեի  :Pardon: :

----------

Annushka (27.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Չէի հավատա  :Blink:

----------


## Dayana

Գործից դուրս կգայի  :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.09.2010), Annushka (27.09.2010), Շինարար (24.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

Թու,թու, թու: Աստված չանի:

----------

Meme (24.09.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կցանկանայի այդ օրը սիրելիիս հետ անցկացնել,բոլորից ներողություն կխնդրեի :Cray: արցունքը աչքերիս,ես ամենօր ապրում եմ այնպես՝ ինչպես կյանքի վերջին օրը,ոչ մեկը չգիտի վաղը ինչ կլինի իր հետ,կցանկանայի մահանալ բնության կամ իմ սիրելիի գրկում,իսկ ամենավերջում կխմեի 500մկգ !!! ինչպես նկարագրված է Ստանիսլավ Գրոֆֆի՝Մահացողների Հոգեբանական Թերապիյա գրքում,թաղման ժամանակ թող ոչ մեկը չլացեր ու միացնեին Լաքրի Մոզա երգը:

----------

Meme (25.09.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Նոտարի մոտ կտակ պիտի գրեմ, մի երկու օրվա ուտելիք սարքեմ, բոլորի շորերը պատրաստեմ, տունը փայլեցնեմ, մի երկու բառ էլ էստեղ գրեմ, որ չասեք. «Էս ու՞ր ա կորել...»:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (25.09.2010), Lord (25.09.2010), Meme (25.09.2010), Կաթիլ (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010), Շինարար (25.09.2010)

----------


## Lord

ինչքան կարողանաի հետս վատ մարդ կվեկալեի, ու կսկսեի ազգային ժողովից, ու լուրջ

----------

Մուշու (07.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ինչքան կարողանաի հետս վատ մարդ կվեկալեի, ու կսկսեի ազգային ժողովից, ու լուրջ


Ես Լորդի հետ կգնայի  :Smile:

----------

Lord (25.09.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

կսիրեի բոլոր մարդկանց...

----------


## impression

> կսիրեի բոլոր մարդկանց...


ես էլ… ընդ որում, ոմանց՝ մի քանի անգամ  :LOL:

----------

Annushka (27.09.2010), Gayl (04.10.2010), Lord (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (25.09.2010), Հայկօ (26.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ես էլ… ընդ որում, ոմանց՝ մի քանի անգամ


նե սմեշնո  :Smile:

----------

Annushka (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (25.09.2010)

----------


## impression

զատո պրիյատնո

----------

Annushka (27.09.2010), Gayl (04.10.2010), Lord (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (25.09.2010), Հայկօ (26.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2010)

----------


## "Green eyes"

> 1 օրում ո՞նց էիր հասցնելու


Մարդու մտքում ու սրտում, եթե տեղ է լինում, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: Անհնարին ոչինչ չկա:

----------

Ժունդիայի (27.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մարդիկ ջան, ես ձեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Խնդրում եմ, էլի, եթե հանկարծ իմանաք, որ ձեզ մեկ օր է մնացել ապրելու, ձեր ունեցած-չունեցածը կտակեք ինձ, շատ եմ խնդրում: Մեկ ա՝ մի օր ա մնացել  :Pardon: :

----------

murmushka (06.11.2010), paniaG (06.11.2010), Quyr Qery (18.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010), Արամ (27.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Սլիմ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես ուսումս կավարտեմ, կգնամ բանակ կծառայեմ կգամ, կտեղափոխվեմ Ամերիկա, կամուսնանամ երեխեք կունենամ, վերջում էլ կգնամ կպառկեմ կքնեմ ու իմ համար հանգիստ կմեռնեմ:

----------

paniaG (06.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ծով

կծանոթանայի մի հատ հաճելի երիտասարդի հետ, լավ ժամանակ կանցկացնեի հետը,կխոստանայի, որ վաղը կհանդիպենք… :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Թո՛ղ ների ինձ իմ ընգերը,մեկա եթե իրա հետ անցկացնեմ էդ վերջին օրս, անկապ տեղը լացելու ենք :LOL:

----------

Lord (05.10.2010), paniaG (06.11.2010), Դեկադա (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2010), Սլիմ (06.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Քիչ չեն այնպիսի իրավիճակները, երբ մարդուն հայտնի է դառնում իր մահվան օրը…


Ինչ ել հիմա ասեմ միևնույնա կյանքը անկանխատեսելիա միգուցե վաղը մի նենց բան լինի,որ կարծիքս փոխեմ: Բայց սա հաստատ գիտեմ,որ չէի ուզենա,որ բացի ինձնից ինչ որ մեկը իմանա և կյանքիս վերջին օրը վերածվի սգի: Ու անպայման եկեղեցի կգնաի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչ ել հիմա ասեմ միևնույնա կյանքը անկանխատեսելիա միգուցե վաղը մի նենց բան լինի,որ կարծիքս փոխեմ: Բայց սա հաստատ գիտեմ,որ չէի ուզենա,որ բացի ինձնից ինչ որ մեկը իմանա և կյանքիս վերջին օրը վերածվի սգի: *Ու անպայման եկեղեցի կգնաի*:


Ինչու՞

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Ինչու՞


 Քանի-որ չգիտեմ այսպես կոչված <<այն աշխարհում>> ինչ կլինի, Աստծու հետ վերջին անգամ կհաղորդակցվեի և իմ բոլոր հարազատների,ընկերների ու մտերիմ մարդկանց համար մոմ կվառեի,որովհետև դժվար թե մեկ օրում հասցնեի բոլորին տեսնել ու հրաժեշտ տալ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Քանի-որ չգիտեմ այսպես կոչված <<այն աշխարհում>> ինչ կլինի, Աստծու հետ վերջին անգամ կհաղորդակցվեի և իմ բոլոր հարազատների,ընկերների ու մտերիմ մարդկանց համար մոմ կվառեի,որովհետև դժվար թե մեկ օրում հասցնեի բոլորին տեսնել ու հրաժեշտ տալ:


Քանի որ չգիտես, թե ինչ կլինի «Այն աշխարհում» на всякий случий կգնաս եկեղեցի էլի: :Smile:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Քանի որ չգիտես, թե ինչ կլինի «Այն աշխարհում» на всякий случий կգնաս եկեղեցի էլի:


Դե չէ ամեն դեպքում կգնամ չեմ կարողանա բացատրել պատճառը,բայց կես ժամ կտրամադրեմ իմ վերջին օրվա 24 ժամից:

----------


## The silent river

> ամեն դեպքում կգնամ չեմ կարողանա բացատրել պատճառը


Բայց դու գոնե քո մեջ դրա պատասխանը գիտե՞ս:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Բայց դու գոնե քո մեջ դրա պատասխանը գիտե՞ս:


 Բնականաբար... :Nono:

----------


## paniaG

Էլի էին ես հարցը տվել ու նստած նայում էին աչքերիս մեջ և հանկարծ հասկացա որ չգիտեմ ինչ կանեի...մտածեցի... մտածեցի...նամակ կգրեմ բոլորին զվարճալի բովանդակությամբ,որ չտխրեն հրաժեշտը ուրախ լինի ու դուրս կգամ տանից ինչ խելքս փչի ետ պահին կանեմ..հաստատ հավես կանցնի :LOL:  չեմ կասկացում խելքիս ,,փչելու,, ունակության վրա :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Կմտնեի սենյակս, ոչ ոքի չէի թողնի որ մտնեն, կպառկեի ու կսպասեի այդ սարսափելի ժամին ու տրամադրություն ընդհանրապես չէի ունենա:
Ինչպես կարելի է իմանալ որ վաղը մեռնում ես ու կայֆեր անես, այդպիսի դեպքերի չեմ հավատում:

----------

erexa (06.11.2010)

----------


## paniaG

> Մարդիկ ջան, ես ձեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Խնդրում եմ, էլի, եթե հանկարծ իմանաք, որ ձեզ մեկ օր է մնացել ապրելու, ձեր ունեցած-չունեցածը կտակեք ինձ, շատ եմ խնդրում: Մեկ ա՝ մի օր ա մնացել :


Հայկօ ջան շատ բան չունեմ,բայց ինչ ունեմ կկտակեմ քեզ,որ մի օր զանգեն ասեն ,,ՊԱՍԻԼԿԱ ունեք,, չզարմանաս :LOL:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինչ ել հիմա ասեմ միևնույնա կյանքը անկանխատեսելիա միգուցե վաղը մի նենց բան լինի,որ կարծիքս փոխեմ: Բայց սա հաստատ գիտեմ,որ չէի ուզենա,որ բացի ինձնից ինչ որ մեկը իմանա և կյանքիս վերջին օրը վերածվի սգի: Ու անպայման եկեղեցի կգնաի:


 


> Ինչու՞


 Իրոք բալիկ ինչի կգնաիր, եթե հավատում ես էն ամեն ինչին ինչի համար եկեղեցի են գնում, ուրեմն մահվանիցդ հետո տետ ա տետ կտեսնվեիրնրա հետ ում երկրպագում ու հավատում ես, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա գնալու?
Ես եթե իմանայի մի օր ունեմ մեկը կա դրան կսպանեի, որ որոշ մարդիկ  հանգիստ ապրեին ինձանից հետո:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Իրոք բալիկ ինչի կգնաիր, եթե հավատում ես էն ամեն ինչին ինչի համար եկեղեցի են գնում, ուրեմն մահվանիցդ հետո տետ ա տետ կտեսնվեիրնրա հետ ում երկրպագում ու հավատում ես, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա գնալու?
> Ես եթե իմանայի մի օր ունեմ մեկը կա դրան կսպանեի, որ որոշ մարդիկ  հանգիստ ապրեին ինձանից հետո:


Սլիմ ջան ով ով դու ետ հարցը չպետքա տաիր!!! :Shok:  Բայց 2-րդ մասը սրտովս էր: :Hands Up:

----------


## The silent river

Դե եթե ես իմանաի որ վաղը մեռնելւ եմ... Չէ  :Think:  Ավելի շուտ էսօր մտածմունքներիցից կմեռնեի, քան վաղը: :Wink:  ՉՐէի հասցնի մի բանելա անեի:

----------

erexa (07.11.2010), Gayl (07.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իրոք բալիկ ինչի կգնաիր, եթե հավատում ես էն ամեն ինչին ինչի համար եկեղեցի են գնում, ուրեմն մահվանիցդ հետո տետ ա տետ կտեսնվեիրնրա հետ ում երկրպագում ու հավատում ես, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա գնալու?
> Ես եթե իմանայի մի օր ունեմ մեկը կա դրան կսպանեի, որ որոշ մարդիկ  հանգիստ ապրեին ինձանից հետո:


Ինձ էլ կսպանես էլի: :Jpit:

----------


## Penelopa

> Քիչ չեն այնպիսի իրավիճակները, երբ մարդուն հայտնի է դառնում իր մահվան օրը…
> Իսկ եթե նման իրավիճակում հայտնվեիք դուք, ապա ինչպե՞ս կվարվեք… ինչպե՞ս կապրեք ձեր կյանքի վերջին պահերը…


Դե սկզբում ինձ շատ դժբախտ կզգայի, մեծ ցավ կապրեի, կանիծեի կյանքն ու նման ճակատագիրը  :Angry2: , կմոտենայի դեպրեսիկ վիճակի, բայց մի պահ կգար, որ կհասկանայի անիմաստ ու հանցանքն է վատնել մնացած ժամանակդ այդպես անհեթեթ:
Դրանից հեոո օրս կբաժանեի երկու մասի, մի մասը կտրամադրեի հարազատներիս, բարեկամներիս, ընկերներիս, կաշխատեի որքան հնարավոր է շատ ջերմություն ու սեր տալ նրանց, հետո էլ կհեռանայի քաղաքից՝ մենակ կամ սիրելիիս հետ ու կապրեի ամբողջ ուժով, ամբողջ սրտով:
Մի խոսքով՝ ԿԱՊՐԵԻ…

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան ով ով դու ետ հարցը չպետքա տաիր!!! Բայց 2-րդ մասը սրտովս էր:


Բայց հո էտ օրն էլ շաբաթ չի? :Tongue:  :LOL: 



> Ինձ էլ կսպանես էլի:


Փողին մուննաթ :LOL:

----------


## sharick

_եթե դա իմ կյանքի վերջին օրը լիներ.....մի վերջին անգամ կգնայի թատրոն......կլսեի իմ ամենասիրելի երաժշտությունները,երգերը,կփորձեի  գոնե մի լավ գործ անել այդ օրը վերջին անգամ....ու ամենակարևորը կերգեի ամբղջ օրը ,ամբողջ սրտով ամենավերջին անգամ.......ու նենց կանեի ,որ երգելով մահանամ....._

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սեղան կգցեի:  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (07.11.2010), VisTolog (07.11.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Էս ապուշ թեմայում չէի ուզում գրառում անեմ, բայց վերջը դրդեցիք  :Jpit:  Կպառկեի ու կսպասեի, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ եմ ասում, միգուցե նաև քնաբեր խմեի, որ քնեի։

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.11.2010), Kita (07.11.2010), Ungrateful (06.11.2010), Շինարար (06.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Միանգամից ինքնասպան կլինեիր  ::}: 

Ինչ իմանամ օրվա վերջում ինչ ձևով եմ մեռնելու, ավելի լավ ա ես, ինքնուրույն  :Jpit:

----------

Empty`Tears (08.02.2011)

----------


## The silent river

> Էս ապուշ թեմայում չէի ուզում գրառում անեմ:


 Ամեն թեմա իրա հետաքրքրությունն ունի ու կարիք չկա երեվի ետպես արտահայտվել:

----------

erexa (07.11.2010), Մուշու (07.11.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Ճիշտն ասած՝ կուզեի, որ մեկը կողքս լիներ: Վախենալու ա մենակ: Ուղղակի իրար կգրկեինք ու ամբողջ օրը մի վերջին անգամ կլսեինք ամենասիրածս երգերը:

----------

Rhayader (07.11.2010), VisTolog (07.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սեղան կգցեի:


Ի նկատի ունես, երևի, որ սև թավշյա սփռոց կգցես, որ դագաղը դնելուց տնեցիք չչարչարվեն :LOL: 




> Միանգամից ինքնասպան կլինեիր 
> 
> Ինչ իմանամ օրվա վերջում ինչ ձևով եմ մեռնելու, ավելի լավ ա ես, ինքնուրույն


Մի հատ ֆիլմ հիշեցի, որ տան մեջ փոխհրաձգություն ա սկսում, մի հատ տարիքով մարդ, կարծեմ՝ բիզնեսմեն թե քաղաքական գործիչ, սադոմազո շորերով, փախնում ա՝ ինքն իրան ասելով. «Մենակ թե էս տեսքով չմեռնեմ»:

----------

AniwaR (07.11.2010), VisTolog (07.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2010), ՆանՍ (08.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2010)

----------


## Kita

Մի երկու բան կա, կանեի ու վերջապես լավ քնաբեր կխմեի ու հանգիստ, առանց մտածմուքների կքնեի :Jpit:  Իդիլիա :Love:

----------

Rhayader (07.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի երկու բան կա, կանեի ու վերջապես լավ քնաբեր կխմեի ու հանգիստ, առանց մտածմուքների կքնեի Իդիլիա


Քեզ ճանաչելով, կարծում եմ, որ երկու բանից գոնե մեկը կլինի հոգալը, որ ևս մի մարդու համար դա վերջին օրը լինի :Jpit:

----------


## Kita

> Քեզ ճանաչելով, կարծում եմ, որ երկու բանից գոնե մեկը կլինի հոգալը, որ ևս մի մարդու համար դա վերջին օրը լինի


Իյա :Jpit:  Չէ ինչի, թող մնան տառապեն էս դաժան կյանքում :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (07.11.2010)

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> Բայց հո էտ օրն էլ շաբաթ չի?


Շատ անուշադիր ես :Angry2:  իմ համար օրվա շաբատ լինելը պարտադիր չի: :Blush:

----------


## sharick

Արյուն կհանձնեի  մահանալուց առաջ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը փրկեի...

----------

Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Արյուն կհանձնեի  մահանալուց առաջ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը փրկեի...


Շատ մարդասիրական, բարի  նպատակ ունես :Hands Up: , բայց եթե գաղտնի դեղնախտ տարած լինես, չես  կարա արյուն  տաս :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Օրգաններս կծախեի: :LOL:   :LOL:   :Yes:

----------

aragats (22.02.2011), Lusina (08.02.2011), Skeptic (08.02.2011), ՆանՍ (08.02.2011), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Օրգաններս կծախեի:


Բա գումարը ե՞րբ ես հասցնելու ծախսել :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա գումարը ե՞րբ ես հասցնելու ծախսել


Երեխեքիս կմնան, իմ ինչինա պետք: :Jpit: 
Նույնիսկ մահվանից պետք է օգուտ քաղել: :Yea:

----------


## Lusina

> Երեխեքիս կմնան, իմ ինչինա պետք:
> Նույնիսկ մահվանից պետք է օգուտ քաղել:


Փաստորեն երեխա էլ ունես :Hands Up:

----------


## Adriano

> Օրգաններս կծախեի:


Վիստ իսկ տոնական զեղչեր կան, թե ոչ?
 Իսկ ես օրինակ մի հատ լավ աղջիկ կվերցնեյի ու կգնայի անմարդաբնակ կղզի, ինչքան փող ունենամ դրա վրա կծախսեմ:

----------


## Մուշու

Եթե մահանալ  ապա երաժշտությամբ  :Smile:  Մեկ օրը շատ քիչ է ինչ որ բան հասցնելու համար , բայց պետք է վայելել վերջին րոպեները : Միշտ երազել եմ բարձունքից ցատկել , հավանաբար դա կանեմ , բայց մինչ այդ  կգտնեմ այն մարդուն ում բոլորից շատ եմ սիրում և կստիպեմ ողջ օրը հետս խենթություններ անել  :Smile:  Կարելի է նաև խմել այնքան որքան հնարավոր է և չմտածել վաղվա մասին  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (07.11.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

Եթե իմանայի որ վաղը մեռնելու եմ, իմ համար իդեալական ուրախ ու անկրկնելի թաղում կկազմակերպեի։ Կհավաքեի բոլոր սիրելիներիս ու կասեի ինչն ինչոց ա։ ներողություն կխնդրեի բոլոր նրանցից ում նեղացրել եմ, կասեի թե ինչքան եմ իրենց սիրում ու կարգելեի վրաս լաց լինել  :LOL:  եթե իհարկե լացողներ լինեն։ հետո իրար հետ կգնայինք իմ համար փոս փորելու, դագաղս կփորձեի, կընտրեի ամենահարմար, իսկ հետո թաղմանս փորձը կանեինք։  :LOL:  մի անգամ ասել եմ որ իմ թաղմանը բոլորը լամբադա են պարելու ու քանի որ գլխավոր դերակատարը՝ այսինքն ես չեմ կարողանալու իրենց հետ կիսել էդ «ուրախությունը» , կմասնակցեմ փորձին  :LOL:  կպարենք էնքան մինչև էլ ոտքերս չզգամ, ծիծաղից չկարողանամ ուղիղ կանգնել ու շարունակ իմ՝ սոխակի թովիչ ձայնով կերգեմ.«15 մարդ մեռելի սնդուկի վրա, յո հո հո և մի շիշ ռոմ» ։ ուրախ կմեռնեմ։ մնում ա էնպես անել  որ թաղումս անցնի էնպես ոնց ես եմ ուզում ու ես էն աշխարհում էլ մի լավ կծիծաղեմ։  :Lol2:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.11.2014), ԳագոՋան (08.11.2014), Մուշու (07.11.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեկ օրը չափազանց քիչ ժամանակ է։ Ես երևի ամբողջ էդ օրվա ընթացքում կմտածեի, թե ինչ արժե անել, մինչև մեռնելուս ժամանակը կգար, ու ոչինչ էլ չէի հասցնի անել։

Իսկ եթե լուրջ (չնայած ինձ իմանալով՝ վերևում գրածս լավ էլ սպասելի է), հաշվի առնելով, որ մեկ օրում ամեն դեպքում դժվար է ինչ–որ լուրջ բան իրագործելը, երևի պարզապես մարդկանց, ովքեր ինձ համար թանկ են, կասեի/կգրեի, որ իրենց շատ եմ սիրում, ներողություն կխնդրեի բոլոր էն մարդկանցից, որոնց երբևէ ցավ եմ պատճառել։ Նաև կուզենայի ամենասիրելի մարդկանց էդ օրը կողքիս տեսնել, եթե հնարավոր լիներ։ Հազիվ էլ էդքանը հասցնեի մի օրում։

----------

Arpine (22.02.2015), boooooooom (08.11.2014), Jarre (23.11.2014), Lílium (19.02.2015), Nihil (09.11.2014), Srtik (09.11.2014), Մուշու (08.11.2014), Նիկեա (08.11.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Չէի սափրվի, առավոտվա սրսկվողների դեղերը չէի պատրաստի, կգնայի, կքնեի։

----------

Jarre (23.11.2014), Աթեիստ (08.11.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.11.2014), Մուշու (08.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Այբ

ԿՈՒՐԱԽԱՆԱՅԻ։

----------

The silent river (09.11.2014), Մուշու (09.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես կգնայի գործի, կամ եթե շաբաթ–կիրակի լիներ, կգնայի մի տեղ արշավի… սիրում եմ ամեն օր անցկացնել այնպես, կարծես վերջին օրն եմ ապրում ։Ճ

----------


## keyboard

Նենց էլ ջիգյարով գրում են, տո մեկը իմանա որ վաղը մեռնելու ա էդ իմանալուց կմեռնի, էլ ուր մնաց մտածի թե ինչ պտի անի:


Թեմատիկ անեկդոտ.

Ընկերը գալիս ա ընկերոջ տուն` գունատ,աչքերի տակ սևացած, նիհարած:
Ընկերը հետաքրքրվում ա թե ինչ ա պատահել, սա էլ հայտնում ա, որ իրան մի օրվա կյանք ա մնացել ու ասում ա, որ լիքը փող ունի ու ուզում ա իրար հետ գնան վայելեն` աղջիկներ, խմիչք, թմրանոյւթեր ու ամեն ինչ:
Էս առողջ ընկերը մտածում ա ու ասում ա որ չի գնա, էս հիվանդ ընկերը զարմանանում ա, թե ինչի, սա էլ պատասխանում ա.
-Է դու վաղը մեռնելու ես, քեզ ինչ կա, իսկ ես որ գիշերը չքնեմ, վաղը գործի եմ, երեխեքին մանկապարտեզ...   

 :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2014), Jarre (23.11.2014), Lílium (19.02.2015), Nadine (11.11.2014), The silent river (09.11.2014), Մուշու (09.11.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

էլ Լուսակերտ հետ չէի գնա  :Pardon:

----------

Մուշու (19.02.2015)

----------


## Մարթա

Վերջին օրս, վերջին օրս կգնամ մի հեռու տեղ, բայց ոչ մենակ, այն մեկի հետ ում ողջ կյանքում հեռու եմ վանել, մեկ է վերջին օրն է, թքծ թե ինչ կլինի, ով կքննադատի, ով ոչ:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Գայուշին կբռնաբարեի ու թքած որ իրա թոռը իմ տարիքին չի

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2015), Մուշու (21.02.2015)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գայուշին կբռնաբարեի ու թքած որ իրա թոռը իմ տարիքին չի


 @Freeman  հիշու՞մ ես  :LOL:  ես վատ զգացի գրածիցս,ֆու Գայուշ  :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> @Freeman  հիշու՞մ ես  ես վատ զգացի գրածիցս,ֆու Գայուշ


 :LOL:  լսի, չեմ հիշում, ով էր որ

----------

